# Missing adjustment sliders for graduated filter in LR 5.6



## gail smith (Sep 24, 2014)

The adjustment sliders are visible for the adjustment brush, but when I want to use the graduated filter, they disappear! Very frustrating. If I should post this in a different section, let me know!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 24, 2014)

Click on the small black triangle on the right hand side of the line that says Effect:


----------



## cimic (May 5, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but I had the same problem as the OP.  I'd like to say thanks to Rikk for the tip on how to resolve it.


----------

